# extensions de fichiers compressés.



## ceslinstinct (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour

Je me suis fait une application en AppleScript qui trie tout ce que je télécharge sur le web et le classe dans des dossiers avec pour nom leurs extensions ou autres.

Mon problème c'est le dossier Archives (il contient tout les fichiers compressés).
Je ne connait pas toutes les extensions de ce type de fichiers sous OS X, celles que j'utilise dans le script:
"zip", "sit", "sitx", "dmg", "tar", "gz", "bz2", "rar", "smi"
Pouvez vous m'indiquer, celles que je risque de trouver en plus pour éviter qu'elles me créer des dossiers supplémentaires.
Je suis obligé de faire des mises à jour alors.

Votre aide sera la bienvenue.

Merci

@+


----------



## ntx (9 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
tu peux rencontrer des fichiers ".tgz" qui sont des tar zippés. D'ailleurs les tar ne comportent pas de compression. C'est juste un "conteneur" pour mettre l'ensemble des fichiers d'un répertoire dans un seul fichier. Si tu veux gagner de la place, il faudra en plus le compresser.


----------



## ceslinstinct (9 Août 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> tu peux rencontrer des fichiers ".tgz" qui sont des tar zippés. C'est juste un "conteneur" pour mettre l'ensemble des fichiers d'un répertoire dans un seul fichier. Si tu veux gagner de la place, il faudra en plus le compresser.



Bonjour

Je comprenais pas (et cherché pas) pourquoi un fichier en tgz etait aussi volumineux sinon plus que le dossier d'origine.

J'ai enfin compris.

Merci de ton aide.

@+


----------



## ntx (9 Août 2005)

Un fichier "tar" plutôt car le "tgz" lui est zippé donc plus petit.


----------



## canari (10 Août 2005)

fichier ace


----------

